# Tretlager Fanes v3



## jammerlappen (23. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Fuhrparkzuwachs kam mit einer x9-Kurbel verbaut, die nach einem Alpenurlaub immer wieder Lagerspiel bekommt. 
Jetzt folgende Fragen: Auf der Antriebsseite ist eine "Plastikführung mit Staubschutz" über der Achse - auf der linken nicht. Verstehe ich es richtig. dass die linke Antriebsseite die Führung über die Klemmung im Lager bekommen soll, oder fehlt hier ein Teil?
Wenn die Achse eingesetzt und noch nicht festgeschraubt ist, muss sie dann schon Spielfrei sein, oder ist etwas Spiel (radial) in Ordnung?

Abgesehen davon: Ist es in Ordnung den Kernschrott rauszuschmeissen und ein altes XT-Kurbelset aus dem Stereo einzusetzen? Gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke beim Ausbau des SRAM gelumpes?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. September 2012)

Die Sram Garnitur hat ein sahniges Fest-Los-Lager.

Nur das die Festseite gern lose geht und dann ist alles fürn Arsch.

Kurzum - rauswerfen ist vielleicht keine schlechte Idee. 

Ich hab das Problem zumindest bei meiner Sram-Kurbel auch mit einem neuen Lager nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Demontage analog Shimano, brauchst nur den Shimano TL-FC-32 Schlüssel und vielleicht noch den TL-FC-16 dazu dann für die Montage.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (23. September 2012)

Bombe, aber was hat sich SRAM nur gedacht??? egal...


----------



## ollo (24. September 2012)

Die Staubdichtungen sollten auf beiden Seiten vorhanden sein (die X9 ist "Baugleich" mit der Truvativ AKA Kurbel) fehlt sie hast Du das Spiel. Ist zwar nur ein kleines Plastikteil aber doch sehr wichtig


----------



## ellma (29. September 2012)

Hier nochmal die Besitzerin des Prachtbikes! 
 @ollo: Hast Du ein Bild von der Staubdichtung, die Du auf der linken Seite verbaut hast? So oder so ist das Innenlager auf der Antriebsseite breit...also wenn eine(r) eins anzubieten hat, bitte ich um PNs.


----------



## ollo (30. September 2012)

ellma schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Besitzerin des Prachtbikes!
> @ollo: Hast Du ein Bild von der Staubdichtung, die Du auf der linken Seite verbaut hast? So oder so ist das Innenlager auf der Antriebsseite breit...also wenn eine(r) eins anzubieten hat, bitte ich um PNs.




hier wäre ein Bild ..... einfach auf das Bild klicken 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26280_GXP-Team-Innenlager-.html

und die andere Seite

http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/47365/gxp-team-innenlager-bsa.jpg 

Wenn euer Lager so nicht aussieht dann fehlt etwas


----------



## jammerlappen (30. September 2012)

hmm, irgendwie erklärt sich mir daraus nicht, wieso die Kurbelachse Spiel in den Lagerschalen haben konnte. Ich interpretiere die Bilder so, dass nur Antriebsseitig ein Plastikpräser auf der Achse sitzt und auf der anderen immer wieder Spiel sein kann.

Und wieso mussten hier schon wieder neue Lochkreisdurchmesser erfunden werden?


----------



## ollo (1. Oktober 2012)

ich geh jetzt mal von meiner EThriteen Kurbel aus , da sie auch solche Abdeckungen hat. Die Abdeckung deckt nicht nur das Lager ab, sondern hat noch einen kleinen Kragen der die Achse im Lager führt (wie ein Gabelkonus die Gabel im Steuersatz führt) . Alternativ mal die Achse messen und dann den Lager Innendurchmesser, nicht das da am ende ein Shimano Innenlager drinsteckt das einen Tick größer ist ...... oder war es umgekehrt  .... wird zeit mal wieder ein Rad aufzubauen


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Oktober 2012)

Genau sowas ist auf der Antriebsseite und auf der anderen fehlts. 

Wie wars denn beim Helmchen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir war alles dabei und ein neues Lager beseitigte das Problem.
Kurbel samt Rad verkauft, seitdem fahr ich nur noch Shimano. (SLX und Zee) 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Oktober 2012)

also auch ein "Kragen" auf der linken Seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Oktober 2012)

Da haben wir die ganze Bande ja beisammen! @ella: Bis zum Besuch in Hof und Bayreuth muss das aber funktionieren!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Oktober 2012)

Dat wirds sein, noch vor der Begrüßung guck ich ans Bike ob ne Sram Kurbel dran ist 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> also auch ein "Kragen" auf der linken Seite?



jaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaa  auch Links


----------



## lhampe (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bei diese GPX Lagern muß man von hinten durch die Brust denken...

Vielleicht hilft das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595421&highlight=stylo


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Oktober 2012)

@ Ollo: Ich will ja nich nerven, aber derhier könnte erklären, dass ich dreimal nachfrage und stand jetzt wieder eher unsicher bin...

Will einer ne X.9-Kurbel kaufen?


----------



## ollo (5. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @ Ollo: Ich will ja nich nerven, aber derhier könnte erklären, dass ich dreimal nachfrage und stand jetzt wieder eher unsicher bin...
> 
> Will einer ne X.9-Kurbel kaufen?




die Realität ist schärfer wie eine CAD Zeichnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (14. Oktober 2012)

ich weiss nicht ob ihr das problem schon geloest habt. das lager an meiner v2 war auch nach paar tagen mit spiel, zufaellig war ich dann in riva beim festival und habe es bei sram tauschen lassen. derenaussage war, dass es sich um ein aelteres modell mit bekannten problemen handelt. das neue lager arbeitet tadellos. ich will jetzt nicht komentieren ob das murks ist oder nicht aber vllt lohnt es sich das lager im winter einfach mal zu sram zu schicken.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2012)

Und um was für ein Problem handelt es sich dabei? Das Lager hat ein Außengewinde, welches in den Lagersitz (mit Innengewinde) geschraubt wird. Entweder passt das oder es passt nicht. Da es sich hier nicht um selbstsichernde Gewinde handelt, versteh ich die Aussage nicht (ohne weitere Details), weshalb das Lager daran Schuld sein soll, dass es sich lockert. Ich baue meine Lager immer mit Montagepaste ein. Das hält.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich sage nicht, dass die Aussage Quark ist, nur verstehe ich sie nicht.


----------



## ollo (18. Oktober 2012)

der Kollege meinte bestimmt das Lager an sich und nicht die einschraubbaren Lagerschalen  Es liest sich wie Lagerschalen OK und das Lager an sich mit Problemen (Übermaß / Untermaß)


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2012)

Genau das würde ich aber gern wissen, weil ich es dann auch beachten kann.

Meine AKA-Kurbel läuft aber nach bisher 3 Monaten noch tadellos, nur schmutzig ist sie


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2012)

Mir geht es um die Reduzerhülse (1) ! Ich hab die nicht und somit Spiel, wenn die 8er Innensechskantschraube nicht angeballert ist...


----------

